# Garmin 742xs slow to load sat photos



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

has anyone had the same issue? Using the navionics card with all the sat photos for the areas I fish updated but it takes forever to overlay (up to 2 mins) and very bad resolution (squares). Considering how the navionics app on the phone works, I am very surprised


----------

